# Black plastic maze hung from PVC frame?



## Turbophanx

Anyone made a room or maze by hanging black plastic sheeting from a PVC frame?

What are the challenges I should look out for?
Not mine in the pic, but the general Idea I had.


----------



## goneferal

I would think it would be really flimsy and would blow over with a fair wind. I work with PVC a lot and unless you used a large diameter pipe (much larger than in this photo) and had it attached at the ground with long rebar driven in, it wouldn't be a viable maze material. This is just my opinion, but I'd not do it. Sorry.


----------



## Turbophanx

Sorry, should have mentioned this will be in my garage.


----------



## skeletonowl

Having it in the garage will for sure help out! I agree with goneferal on the flimsiness, but I think it can be done. I would use those T shaped connectors on the top to add a support bar. Maybe even do the same on the bottom by doubling the sides to rest on the ground better. 

Also if you are concerned of it tipping over still sand bags and weights are an option! Just my thoughts hope that helps.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't know anything about walk throus in this case, but would fire codes apply here.


----------



## skeletonowl

Bone Dancer said:


> I don't know anything about walk throus in this case, but would fire codes apply here.


You know I totally forgot about that. This is very true.


----------



## Turbophanx

Again, I may have not given enough detail up front.

This is going to be a partition wall, like a room divider, should be very safe with 2 easy to see exits...and to be honest, not worried about code.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

You might want to drill a hole through the fittings and pipe and run a bolt through to help it stay together. Also schedule 40 pipe will be less flexable. I would use at least 1" pipe size.


----------



## fontgeek

If you are providing good scares, or dealing with 9-11 year olds, you have to consider the fact that those who get scared, or the kids who are just looking for trouble, will not follow the "normal path" but either panic, or try to go other routes just because they can. 
If you use something like metal conduit and basic fittings, you can get away with cotter pins and keys to hold the joints together. Having vertical supports on a regular basis will help keep things upright too.


----------



## Vlad

Not to be a downer here. But the original pics you were showing seem to be the makings for a TOTer laminating device. Very, very dangerous fire wise. IMO plastic wall haunts are a terrible tragedy waiting to happen. Living here in NJ and recalling the great adventure haunt fire deaths from years ago might have me more mindful than most. Even using scene setters as I do makes me nervous enough to station at least five full size fire extinguishers throughout the haunt with everyone trained how to use them.


----------



## Turbophanx

thanks Vlad, that was just a pic I found online, not what I am doing.

This will be basically framing a small room inside my garage with 7ft height and 20ft across. Then a partition or baffle across the middle of that to hide whats in the room from the street.

This is the overhead view of what I mean, sorry for the crude drawing.


----------



## medusa53

If it is going to be in your garage, why not just screw in some eye hooks on the walls near the ceiling, run some strong string or rope, and attach some sheets in a maze design? Do you have a hot water heater or furnace or anything at all in your garage that could cause a fire?
I would not, for any reason, use the black plastic inside your garage; and as others have said, the pvc is too flimsy and..a tripping hazzard.
Maybe others on the forum can give input on the idea I just suggested.


----------



## Turbophanx

No heaters, furnace, water heaters or anything.

ok, ill figure something else out.


----------



## fontgeek

You might look at painters drop cloths/canvas, you can get a grommet installation kit, or take the cloth to a sign shop, most will charge a buck a grommet. Those would allow you to easily hang up your "walls". You can measure the distance between studs and put the grommets in using the same spacing. Less strain on drywall for hanging stuff, and you won't have to fight getting your cloth to hang properly. Canvas drop cloths weigh enough that they won't flutter with the breezes your setup may face, so you probably wouldn't need to anchor the bottom edges (much if at all). If you really feel you need to add some ballast, you can sew a "pole pocket" along the bottom. A pole pocket is a sleeve sewn in that's large enough to allow a pipe or pole to go through it. They are often done for banners used in parades, or that need to be set up in windy conditions. The poles keep the banner smooth and flat, but they do take up some material, so, if you want to have them in your "walls" make the pole pockets before you go to do a hem and grommets, and any trimming across the top edge of the "walls".


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I use black plastic walls in my garage but the only lighting source comes from strobes or flashlights with cellophane colors wrapped on the lenses.


----------



## zombastic

I use broken down & thick gaylord cardboard boxes hung from eyebots in my garage. 
I thought about plastic sheets but am scared someone would yank them down too easily.


----------



## Fright Yard

I did this one year in my yard for Halloween, PVC is great, great, great for a maze. the ONLY downside is that when you use black plastic for walls, you really can't put anything on the wall, it won't hold paint and wont support any weight, also the winds can be a pain. I used 3/4 I believe, you can do 10x10 rooms with a verticla piece every 5 feet, also add 2 litre bottles filled with water on the outside to keep it weighted down. they are pretty solid and secure this way. however if there is a high wind the plastic (I had mine screwed in the pipe) tends to tear and be a pain, if wind is not a issue this is a great alternative to a wood frame which can get very expensive. What I do is add one wood room per year so it does not break the bank. when I get a chance I will post progress of our 2013 frame,which will be on a concrete driveway.


----------



## gjbailey

*cpcv and plastic*

we have actually been using cpcv pipe and black plastic for years. easy to store and setup. we use rebar as one poster suggested driven into the ground then connect 2 8' sections in an arch. we make several twists and turns doing it this way. the wind is a factor as it seems it is always windy the end of october. for me, duct tape is my friend. we also paint using krylon paint. works well..


----------



## Shier Terror

My first walkthrough in my garage was with PVC. I used bed sheets instead of plastic. The walls were 4x7 with a center brace. 

It was light and easy to assemble but flimsy. I never had an incident, but I only used it for 2 years.

If you do decide to do this, one thing I learned was to mark every section of PVC. Even if you think you cut them all the same length, they will be be a bit off and if you try to put it together next time, you will have a tough time piecing the puzzle together.


----------



## Badevilbunny

I built a "spider cave" inside out of 3/4 in PVC. Its very flimsy so it was reinforced with small 2x4 framing lumber and screws. Then it was covered with 3mil black contractor plastic rolls. It worked out well.


----------



## Lestaat

I use 8' furring strips to frame my walkthrough. As long as you secure a couple corners it's pretty secure and you just staple the plastic to wood. Cheap and reusable.


----------



## VIGILANTE

Furring strips and black cloth, sprayed with or soaked in a fire retardant, would be my choice for an inexpensive temporary garage haunt wall. This would be better suited to holding up to a runaway ToT, in place of a solid wall.


----------

